# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Ваш эталон красоты

## Reita

Я тут подумал,что хоть это и суицид-форум,но красота-понятие всеобъемлющее и дабы не захламлять соседний тред(так и так кто в лес,кто по дрова)решил создать отдельный топик под эту тему.Кто ваш эталон красоты,есть такие?И почему?От созерцания кого вы получаете эстетическое удовольствие?

  Мне вот очень нравится вот эта актриса =) Мама говорит,что мне было года 4 ещё,а я,когда смотрел фильмы с её участием уже тогда тычил пальцем в экран и говорил,что "тётя очень кАсивая" )


Медлин Стоу-никогда не была в 1-м элитном дивизионе актрис(уроня Мерил Стрип имеется в виду),но и 2-й для неё как-то низковат будет.Наверное где-то между,посередине.Для большинства она наверное будет знакома по ролям в фильмах "Месть" с Кевином Костнером,где исполняет роль жены мафиози,и "12 обезьян"-великолепный фантастический триллер Терри Гиллиама с Брюсом Уиллисом,где она в роли доктора-психиатра.Ещё есть "Последний из могикан" и "Ангел мести"-классная комедия,где она выступает в необычном для себя амплуа.
 Не являюсь её фанатом(как может быть кто-то уже посчитал),просто очень нравится и всегда нравилась.Красивая женщина-явно мой типаж.Нравится мне такая вот классическая,утончённая,прохладная и строгая женская красота-нос,глаза в особенности.Совершенно не в курсе,что она за человек в жизни(само собой),не исключаю даже,что первостатейная стерва(есть что-то такое в глазах),но это уже не имеет никакого значения в данном контексте.

----------


## Гражданин

Ну само собой 


А тут ей 52


А вот еще одна милфа  :Smile:  Carice van Houten


Игарет рыжую жрицу в Игре Престолов

----------


## Гражданин

А внешность Элларии Сэнд оттуда же у меня почему-то ассоциируется с внешностью Цыпы-Цыпы  :Smile:

----------


## Гражданин

> Медлин Стоу


 Грудь силиконовая- не айс

----------


## Гражданин

> уверен, что у твоей рыжей любимицы все натуральное?


 Кстати,да. Этим вопросом интересовался)

----------


## Dementiy

Вопрос заставил задуматься... 
Похоже, что у меня этого эталона красоты (в романтично-эротичном смысле), попросту нет.
Везде Красоту вижу, а в сексуальности - не вижу.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Мда..
То ли у меня с головой неладно, то ли весь мир с ума сходит...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Гражданин

Ну Милен пластику лица делала, это факт.

----------


## Nabat

На данный момент очень нравится китайская актриса Шу Ци.

----------


## Гражданин

> На данный момент очень нравится китайская актриса Шу Ци.


 Видали и покрасивее азиаток.

----------


## Nabat

> Видали и покрасивее азиаток.


 Ну и как мне теперь жить после такого?

----------


## Traumerei

А якобы говорят, будто славянки - самые красивые  :Smile: 

Здесь ни одной не вижу, даже обидно как-то  :Frown:

----------


## Гражданин

> Ну и как мне теперь жить после такого?


 Не драматизируй) Держи няшку

----------


## Гражданин

> Азиатки все на одно лицо.


 А вот не скажи. В чем-то похожи, ибо раса одна, монголоидная. На мой вкус, японки и кореянки симпатичнее тех же китаянок, а также буряток, якуток, казашек и т.п.

----------


## Гражданин

> стереотипы такие стереотипы. Все равно что украинки и белоруски красивее русских, а немки красивее австриек. В пределах расы все на одно лицо.


 Тут не про красивее или нет.  Нет, не на одно лицо.

----------


## Unity

Эшли Грин, Николь Кидман, Кейт Бекинсейл; Кристиан Бейл, Карл Урбан, Шон Бин.
P.S. А насчет славянок, - почти все супермодели прошлого и современности - выходцы из СНГ, - чего только стоят Наталья Водянова и Мила Йовович...

----------


## Pechalka

А в России нет таких! пичалька, сижу жую сопли :Frown:

----------


## Reita

В очередной раз поражаюсь,насколько разные у всех вкусы,на вкус и цвет,как говорится...Меня вот из перечисленных вообще никто не зацепил.Да,все красивые,но не мой типаж.



> Грудь силиконовая- не айс


 Не факт.Даже если и так,то операцию она сделала совсем недавно,в последние годы,потому что во всех ранних фильмах видно,что грудь у неё "своя",что называется,что впрочем неудивительно,ведь дамочке 53 как-никак.




> Везде Красоту вижу, а в сексуальности - не вижу


   Так тема как раз об этом-о Красоте.О визуальной эстетике,я об этом говорил в начале темы.О том эстетическом удовольствии,которое сродни тому восторгу,что испытываешь при взгляде на какой-нибудь шедевр живописи или любого другого художественного искусства.Люди тоже могут быть произведением искусства,об этом говорится ещё в "Мемуарах гейши".
  Что же касается исходящей сексуальности,то это другое.Способность вызывать у мужчины похоть-уже другая категория восприятия и это прерогатива совсем "других" актрис и "другого" кино.Если кто-то интересуется именно этим,то пусть создаст отдельный топик.

----------


## Reita

> А якобы говорят, будто славянки - самые красивые 
> 
>  Здесь ни одной не вижу, даже обидно как-то


 Ну почему,из русских мне больше всего Юля Зимина нравится-очень красивая.


  Тоже в своё время приехала в Москву обычной саратовской девчонкой,а теперь программу "Утро" ведёт на самом 1-ом.Актрисулька конечно из неё не аховская(Сериал "Кармелита"),но как женщина о-о-чень и очень на мой взгляд.Кстати,только сейчас заметил,что она на Медлин Стоу чем-то похожа-тип красоты один:скулы,глаза,нос...

----------


## Reita

> Дорит  
>  Сурьезные мужчинки


 Райан Госслинг и Эдвард Нортон-как мужчинки не знаю,но актёры первоклассные,академические.



> зачем_мне_ник  
>  А в России нет таких! пичалька, сижу жую сопли


 Хоть ФИО подписывайте,а то безликие картинки получаются.А если кто-нибудь ещё смог бы развёрнуто аргументировать свой выбор,то цены бы вам не было  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Reita

А теперь у меня будет убедительная просьба ко всем,кто здесь нафлудил,убрать за собой и поудалять весь свой мусор.Я спокойно отношусь к offtop,если имеет место интересное обсуждение не менее интересных участников,но я ненавижу беспонтовый флуд ни о чём.Зараннее прошу прощения,если кому-то покажусь резким,но одно-два сообщения флуда,это ладно,но когда эта несуразица начинает разрастаться на несколько страниц,то это неприемлемо.Надо просто элементарно понимать,когда нужно остановиться.
  Надеюсь,моя просьба будет услышана.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Так, не удалять! я вообще-то не шутила, когда выкладывала свой эталон красоты и выложу снова. Вы не понимаете, когда чел говорит серьезно, а когда шутит.

Вот эталон красоты  :Smile: 


и еще вот эта:

----------


## jeri

> А в России нет таких! пичалька, сижу жую сопли


 и слава Богу,что нет))

----------


## jeri

Рейчел Вайс -прекрасна!!!

http://www.kinodrive.com/img/wallpap...x768-75012.jpg

----------


## Pechalka

Красавчик!!!


А тебе Джери какие нравятся? какие-нибудь забулдыги???

----------


## jeri

> Красавчик!!!


 о ужас)) ( ну извини меня, конечно, на вкус и цвет товарища нет, и это нормально, что тебе нравятся такие мужчины :высокие скулы, ярко выраженная массивная челюсть и т.д,в общем мужественные мужчины, это нормально) 





> А тебе Джери какие нравятся? какие-нибудь забулдыги???


 ни в коем случае)
мне нравятся мужчины с интеллектуальной внешностью, высокий лоб и т.д)

----------


## Pechalka

> общем мужественные мужчины


 Да, мне хлюпики не нравятся!

----------


## Pechalka

Джери, может покажешь какие нравятся?

----------


## jeri

> Да, мне хлюпики не нравятся!


 я имела ввиду мужественные черты лица) а кто такие хлюпики?)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

А как насчет моих двух красоток, что я выложила? Вам нравятся?  :Smile:

----------


## jeri

> А как насчет моих двух красоток, что я выложила? Вам нравятся?


 прекрасные девы!

----------


## Pechalka

> я имела ввиду мужественные черты лица) а кто такие хлюпики?)


 Да, я поняла.
 Хлюпики... у нас в России полно хлюпиков. Ну ты прогугли. Маленького роста, и не могут сделать женщину счастливой, вот по *моим* мужикам на фото сразу видно, что они способны удовлетворить женщину в целом и не только в сексуальном плане, но и обеспечить женщину, подарить любовь!!! От них исходит какая - то сексуально - магнетическая притягательность. Вот бывала я в других странах, я это чуствовала!

----------


## Pechalka

> прекрасные девы!


 Между прочим одна из них моя!

----------


## jeri

> Да, я поняла.
>  Хлюпики... у нас в России полно хлюпиков. Ну ты прогугли. Маленького роста...


 нет, хлюпики это что-то другое...рост тут не при чем, да и внешность в целом)

----------


## Pechalka

> нет, хлюпики это что-то другое...рост тут не при чем, да и внешность в целом)


 безвольный, слабый нытик и т.д. 

PS.Хватит к словам прикапываться. Я в общем дала понять уже, кто такие хлюпики. У нас пол страны пьет и от водки зависят, ничего не могут, ни обеспечить необходимым жену и детей, и в постели не стоит от пьянства!

----------


## jeri

> безвольный, слабый нытик и т.д. 
> 
> PS.Хватит к словам прикапываться. Я в общем дала понять уже, кто такие хлюпики. У нас пол страны пьет и от водки зависят, ничего не могут, ни обеспечить необходимым жену и детей, и в постели не стоит от пьянства!


 да, оно)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> прекрасные девы!


 Мои прекрасные девы сказали вам спасибо :Smile:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа



----------


## The loser

> Кто ваш эталон красоты,есть такие?


 Один парниша, часто вижу его в отражении зеркала

----------


## Reita

Ну что ж,господа суицидники,так как тема немного провисла,предлагаю немного развеять здешний сумрак и впустить сюда луч истинной звезды.Одна из моих наилюбимейших актрис-безумно красивая,неповторимо очаровательная и бесконечно талантливая,конечно,это я о Николь Кидман



  Мне было очень трогательно читать её интервью,где она рассказывает,как была в школе настоящим гадким утенком и все подсмеивались над её непомерным ростом и долговязостью и обзывали за это "дрофой".О том,как она в самый пик обучения вынуждена была бросить университет и вернулась домой,ухаживать за заболевшей раком матерью и многое,многое другое,явно характеризующее её как очень глубокую и непростую личность с большим,благородным сердцем.Обладательница Оскара и Золотого глобуса,бывшая жена Тома Круза,посол доброй воли ООН,при всё при этом она ещё и прекрасно поёт,что было продемонстрировано ею в блестящем мюзикле "Мулен Руж",где все вокальные и танцевальные номера она исполняла единолично.

  Вообще,внешне она совершенно не мой типаж:худощавая,рыжая,с курносым носом и веснушками,но когда в её лице сталкиваешься с истинным очарованием и женственностью,то понимаешь насколько все эти внешние типажи условны.Есть в ней какая-то необъяснимая магия,чары,мягкость и беззащитность,хочется её защитить от всех бед и закрыть своим телом от всех бурных ветров.Она просто ангел.Именно ради таких женщин,мужчины творили подвиги в своё время и с их именами на устах погибали на полях сражений.

----------


## Reita

Такая красота нуждается в продолжении фото-сета )

----------


## Кирилллл

тема для помечтать. странно но у меня даже наверное нет идеалов красоты, хотя есть но это всё порноактрисы.

----------


## Reita

Парни,без обид,но я уже озвучивал свою просьбу раннее-любители и ценители порно могут открыть отдельный топик для соответствующих обсуждений.Размещать порноактрис рядом с теми женщинами,о которых я написал выше,считаю кощунственным.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Парни,без обид,но я уже озвучивал свою просьбу раннее-любители и ценители порно могут открыть отдельный топик для соответствующих обсуждений.Размещать порноактрис рядом с теми женщинами,о которых я написал выше,считаю кощунственным.


 Да ладно тебе, те о ком я говорю тоже потенциальные Николь Кидман и другие голивудские актрисы, только они не настолько недосигаемы. Никогда не знаешь может ты встретишь её, свой идеал в магазине, а может она с тобой учится или училась. К тому же я патриот предпочитаю наших простых девушек всяким заморским красавицам.




> Предпочитаешь видео от маэстро Пьера Вудмана ?)


 видео не предпочитаю, но из видео они бывают. Я испытываю эстетическое наслаждение при просмотре видео с ними и восхищаюсь их актёрской игрой, а не то что ты тут подумал.

----------


## Игорёк

Да тебя не узнать, бро!.. "Любофь", "вторая половинка", "магазин", я уже не говорю про восхищение актерской игрой порноактрис!).. Где же тот циник который брезговал этим всем полгода назад ?

----------


## Dementiy

*Кирил* молодец.
Как в той притче про двух лягушек, он не сдается.
За что ему "респект и уважуха".   :Smile:

----------


## Кирилллл

> Да тебя не узнать, бро!.. "Любофь", "вторая половинка", "магазин", я уже не говорю про восхищение актерской игрой порноактрис!).. Где же тот циник который брезговал этим всем полгода назад ?


 Да я вот таблеточки стал одни пить просто, на душе легко, хорошо только член не стоит, как в песне Слепакова. 



> *Кирил* молодец.
> Как в той притче про двух лягушек, он не сдается.
> За что ему "респект и уважуха".


  :Smile:

----------


## Простоя

> Да, я поняла.
>  Хлюпики... у нас в России полно хлюпиков. Ну ты прогугли. Маленького роста, и не могут сделать женщину счастливой, вот по *моим* мужикам на фото сразу видно, что они способны удовлетворить женщину в целом и не только в сексуальном плане, но и обеспечить женщину, подарить любовь!!! От них исходит какая - то сексуально - магнетическая притягательность. Вот бывала я в других странах, я это чуствовала!


 А ты не преувеличиваешь?  :Smile: 
В России лучшие парни!

----------


## Простоя

> Ну что ж,господа суицидники,так как тема немного провисла,предлагаю немного развеять здешний сумрак и впустить сюда луч истинной звезды.Одна из моих наилюбимейших актрис-безумно красивая,неповторимо очаровательная и бесконечно талантливая,конечно,это я о Николь Кидман


 Хорошая тема. Хорошо, что ты обращаешь внимание именно на эстетику, а не тупую сексуальность.
Николь, лишь на мой взгляд, имеет слишком маленькие глаза. Вот Аманда Сейфрид - это красота. 
Про мужчин не буду начинать, иначе меня не остановить будет )) Но сразу скажу, что мне нравятся большие глаза. И никаких обезьяноподобных мачо и небелых! Мое имхо.

----------


## Простоя

Показываю наглядно:

Amanda Seyfried


Michelle Pfeiffer


ИРИНА ПЕЧЕРНИКОВА


Карина Разумовская

----------


## Простоя

Андрей Руденский

----------


## Простоя

Jude Law


Paul Gross


Gabry Ponte


Все они хороши в молодости. А потом что-то уже не то. 

Влад Лисовец


Люблю блондинов. Но им почему-то не дают главные роли.  :Frown:  Поэтому фоток нет.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Нет желания выкладывать ничего из своих задушевных платонических вкусов, поэтому выложу что-то мелкое.


Екатерина Иванова

----------


## Простоя

Мелкое  :Smile:  лоль



Надо бы еще К. Собчак добавить, если мелкое можно постить ))

----------


## brus-nika

Цой Виктор   Робертович.

----------


## Einsamewolf

Домино. Она же Кира Найтли

----------


## Гражданин

Обе 10/10
Вайнона Райдер


Кристей Стюарт (Сумерки не смотрел)

----------


## Игорёк

Гражданин, Фармер уже по умолчанию ?))

----------


## Гражданин

Ну так ее ж постил же уже. Это более молодое пополнение)

----------


## Traumerei

А мне нравится не слишком удачливый бог войны Ято (Noragami) 



И мастер киры (убийца, отдающий за уникальные способности свою жизненную силу) Йойте (Nabari no Ou)

----------


## Гражданин

Мультипликационных тоже можно постить?)

----------


## Traumerei

> Мультипликационных тоже можно постить?)


 Каждый сам сочиняет правила, которым _желает_ следовать.

P.S. Для меня понятие "красота" несёт отпечаток абсолютности, а ничего абсолютного в "реальном мире" быть не может.

----------


## qwe

Например,
Энди Лау в фильме Дуэль (2000) - все эпизоды, где он в белом; особенно, когда первый раз спускается с небес на землю)) - вообще, такая несправедливость, что люди не летают в принципе особо  :Big Grin:

----------


## Простоя

> Мультипликационных тоже можно постить?)


 И кошечек? )

Коты - самые совершенные творения природы.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Автор топика, думаю, будет против.

----------


## Гражданин

> И кошечек? )
> 
> Коты - самые совершенные творения природы.


 Ну если аниме персонажи куда ни шли, то животные думаю были бы не к месту. Я тоже люблю котеек ( собак терпеть не могу), но они далеко не самые  совершенные создания природы)

----------


## Reita

> Цой Виктор   Робертович.


 Оп,неожиданно  :Smile:  Да Витёк-красавчик,это бесспорно.На этой фотке так на Эрика(Брендона) из "Ворона" похож(Сына Брюса Ли),просто поразительно,какая-то мистика 
  Для меня вообще,он и Брюс Ли два величайших человека-легенды,где их внешность-всего лишь крупинка в безбрежной бесконечности их таланта.Один-великий боец и философ;другой-не менее великий поэт и музыкант.Кстати Цой тоже карате занимался и в свою очередь фанател от Брюса-вот так всё в этом мире поразительно взаимосвязано.
Брюс

----------


## Reita

> Например,
> Энди Лау в фильме Дуэль (2000) - все эпизоды, где он в белом; особенно, когда первый раз спускается с небес на землю)) - вообще, такая несправедливость, что люди не летают в принципе особо


 О,азиаты пошли-приятная тенденция.Он самый?



  А от себя добавлю.Вот эта японская модель и актриса-Кейко Китагава-считается одной из самых красивых азиаток и не без оснований.Поражает её чистая и незамутнённая красота как чистейшая и прозрачнейшая водная гладь 

 

Просто ангел во плоти )



> plaksivaya_tryapka 
>  Автор топика, думаю, будет против.


 Спасибо,ценю вашу обеспокоенность =)

----------


## qwe

> Он самый?


 Он конечно. не нашла кадров из фильма хорошего качества)

----------


## Nabat

Оказывается я тут не один азиато-киноман)
Хотя "Дуэль" ничем кроме хореографии и стилистики мне больше не запомнилась.

----------


## Простоя

Удивительно, насколько разные у людей идеи о красоте. Но общие стандарты здоровья все-равно за этими идеалами просматриваются.

----------


## qwe

> Оказывается я тут не один азиато-киноман)
> Хотя "Дуэль" ничем кроме хореографии и стилистики мне больше не запомнилась.


 был у меня когда-то период азиатского кино.
Как же, а трагедия происходящего?) я например, стабильно плачу в конце)), не смотря на то, что морально из него уже выросла. И главную героиню там актриса очень хорошо сыграла.

----------


## Reita

> Удивительно, насколько разные у людей идеи о красоте.


 А что удивительного,разве те люди на фото,которых я запостил,некрасивы по-вашему?Или они не соответствуют вашему эталону "белой расы"? Ну так на европейцах свет клином ведь не сошелся,наша планета большая и её населяет ещё множество разных людей и лично меня это не может не радовать.

----------


## Простоя

> А что удивительного,разве те люди на фото,которых я запостил,некрасивы по-вашему?Или они не соответствуют вашему эталону "белой расы"?


 В идеале, все люди красивы. По своему. Но не все в это верят и предпочитают ненавидеть тех, кто не вписывается в узкие рамки их критериев красоты.  А красивых только и хотят заюзать =(
Если кому-то нравятся азиатские лица, я рада, что вы еще не потряли возможность видеть красоту мира и людей. Только и всего. Но я не ожидала, что будут такие разные фото. Думала, что 90-60-90 белое по-прежнему в моде. Хотя фото первой девушки у вас как раз подходят и под эти габариты. 
Живите на здоровье, радуйтесь прекрасному в любых его формах и сами творите красоту в себе.  Все. 
Пойду дальше спорить с быдлом у себя в дневничке! Ага.

----------


## Игорёк

Удивительно, но ни один человек на вышеизложенных фотографиях у меня никаких эмоций не вызывает.

----------


## brus-nika

так выложи своего человека.. кто там тебе нравится ? в чем проблема-то?

----------


## brus-nika

для меня вот Цой самый красивый... Жаль, живьем не увидеть никогда его...

----------


## Игорёк

> так выложи своего человека.. кто там тебе нравится ? в чем проблема-то?


 Выложу с компьютера.

----------


## Reita

> В идеале, все люди красивы. По своему.


 Ну это спорный момент.Всё-таки на мой взгляд безусловно некрасивых людей хватает.Есть даже те,которым никакая пластика не поможет,но это конечно же всё из области субъективизма.Всё относительно в итоге и познаётся в сравнении.



> и предпочитают ненавидеть тех, кто не вписывается в узкие рамки их критериев красоты.


 Именно ненавидеть?Ну это уже больные люди,если они выделяют такую сильнейшую эмоцию как ненависть по отношению к тем,кто лично им не причинил ничего плохого.Неадекваты.



> Если кому-то нравятся азиатские лица, я рада, что вы еще не потряли возможность видеть красоту мира и людей


 Вы так это сформулировали,будто для того,чтобы увидеть красоту этих людей,необходим какой-то дар или немалое усилие,по-моему их красота явна и очевидна.



> Думала, что 90-60-90 белое по-прежнему в моде.


 Возможно я вас разочарую,но это уже давно в прошлом.Вы слышали про такое явление как "халлю"?В СМИ это явление ещё называют "корейской волной"?Эта волна моды на всё корейское зародилась ещё лет 5-6 назад:сериалы(дорамы)худ.фильмы,корейская поп-музыка,корейская манга и многое-многое другое.Кто мог ещё несколько лет назад предполагать,что корейское кино выйдет на самый верхний мировой уровень и будет представляться на самых престижных кинофестивалях?Никто.А трансляция корейских поп-групп на российском MTV,а штурм мировых хит-парадов группой Big Bang или DBSK?Ким Хён Джун на обложке MAXIMа?Я уже не говорю про этого клоуна Gangnama или как там его,мне он не нравится.Мир вокруг нас уже действительно перестал быть однополярным во всех смыслах;сейчас скорее он напоминает единое и глобализированоое общежитие с прозрачными стенами.Разумеется основополагающую роль здесь сыграл Интернет,формирующий единое и доступное для всех колоссальное информационное поле,но этот процесс не только носит информационный характер,он глобален и в политическом и в экономическом и в культурологическом контексте,т.е. на всех уровнях.



> Пойду дальше спорить с быдлом у себя в дневничке


 Зачем вам это нужно? :Wink:  Вы забыли старый афоризм:"Никогда не спорьте с идиотами-они затащат вас вниз,на свой уровень и задавят опытом".Точнее и не скажешь.

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Нахожу мадам Еву Грин очень красивой.

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Один-великий боец и философ


  Не уверен, что Брюс Ли был философом), однако мастером кулачного боя он действительно был, впрочем, одним из многих.)
Главная его заслуга заключалась в популяризации _кун-фу_ (как неправильно определяют китайское "искусство кулака" в массовой культуре), поскольку после фильмов с его участием, со второй половины 60-х годов, на Западе начался бум именно китайских воинских искусств, что и делает Брюса Ли, как Вы верно заметили, человеком-легендой.)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> Цой тоже карате занимался


  Этого я не знал, но тогда точнее было бы написАть "восточными единоборствами", так как, несмотря на то, что корни окинавского _каратэ_ (откуда оно лишь в начале ХХ века попало в Японию) уходят в толщу континентального _цюань-шу_ ("искусство кулака"), это, всё-таки, не совсем одно и то же.)

----------


## Reita

Вообще-то тема топика не про восточные единоборства,поэтому к чему здесь ваш "ликбез",мне не совсем понятно  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Создайте соответствующую тему и я с удовольствием подисскутирую с вами о том,кем же на самом деле являлся Брюс Ли,о значении понятия "философ" в вашем представлении и об истинном происхождении карате,сорри,


> континентального цюань-шу

----------


## Кирилллл

вот этой бы красавице я бы не прочь присунуть между её больших и сочных грудей.
Lucie Wilde

вот  этой бы я присовывал по всякому каждый день не ленился и ради этого готов был бы хоть в аду гастрабайтером у дьявола работать весь день, лишь бы один час в этот день хорошо отодрать эту красавицу.
jynxmaze








вот эта похожа на мою одноклассницу, с ней бы я не прочь поговорить о школьных временах, затем с большим энтузиазмом проникнув в неё сзади.


вообще рейта молодец я бы ни за что не додумался придумать такую тему ваши идеалы красоты для меня это всё равно что, кто кому бы присунул и как. Меня на работе донимают иду ремонтировать, а мне электрик говорит кому бы он присунул и как, хотя лучше бы сказал как отремонтировать сварочник. Было бы здоровья много сил и времени замутил бы сайт на эту тему.

да ева грин тоже отличная В глазах вроде бы какая то печаль и в тоже время хрен пойми что. Сразу видно благородных кровей красавица. Такую поиметь дорогово стоит.

----------


## Nabat

Жертва необузданных желаний)

----------


## advocatus diaboli

> вот эта похожа на мою одноклассницу, с ней бы я не прочь поговорить о школьных временах, затем с большим энтузиазмом проникнув в неё сзади.


  Это американская порноактриса Riley Reid.

----------


## Гражданин

1ая с большим бюстом,но стремным лицом тоже. Видел на ее на првеью, видео с ней не смотрел и не стал бы смотреть. Не в моем вкусе :Smile:

----------


## Reita

> Жертва необузданных желаний)


   Слушай,и не говори,одни порноманы походу подобрались  :Stick Out Tongue:  Это ж надо так на теме зависать,чтобы ещё по именам всех этих старлеток запомимнать,же-есть...Я примерно представлял себе "портрет" среднестатистического завсегдатая порно-трекеров,но после этих сообщений этот образ сформировался окончательно.
  А вообще этот момент мне почему-то вдруг напомнил старый,ещё советский фильм Карена Шахназарова "Курьер",его последние минуты,когда главный герой(Иван,кажется)подходит к ночной танцплощадке;по ощущениям где-то уже середина осени,всё усыпано желтыми листьями;так вот он подходит к площадке и застаёт там своего приятеля-тот почему-то унылый.И между ними происходит примерно такой диалог:
  -Слушай,Базин-обращается к нему Иван-какая у тебя мечта по жизни?
  Тот на секунду задумывается и грустно так:
  -Пальто.
  -Не понял-пересправшивает Иван.
  -Да понимаешь,скоро холода настанут,а мне носить вообще нечего-Базин потупился в землю.
  Тогда наш герой снимает с себя пальто,которое незадолго до этого прислал ему отец в подарок и молча надевает на Базина.Тот ошарашенно:
  -Ты чего?!
  -Да мне всё равно скоро в армию уходить-говорит Иван-А теперь у тебя теперь есть пальто,так что мечтай о чём-нибудь более высоком.
                                                   The End

----------


## Гражданин

Тряпка, ты почему потер не только посты Цыпы и моего ответа ей, но и мой пост с обнаженной Евой Грин? Тоже порнофобия?) Это были эротические кадры.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> мой пост с обнаженной Евой Грин? Тоже порнофобия?) Это были эротические кадры.


 Нет у меня порнофобии, просто я посчитал это чересчур. Ладно, пусть автор темы сам опишет границы, я могу восстановить сообщения, если что.

----------


## Reita

У взрослого человека должна быть своя внутренняя цензура,которая элементарно регламентирует ему,что есть допустимо или недопустимо,я вообще не врубаюсь,почему я должен сейчас это вещать,подобно какому-то пуританину  :Confused:  Это же элементарные,фундаментальные вещи.Может мы с каких-то разных измерений или миров,я не знаю,вопрос открытый.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Тряпка, ты почему потер не только посты Цыпы и моего ответа ей, но и мой пост с обнаженной Евой Грин? Тоже порнофобия?) Это были эротические кадры.


 тряпку тоже понять можно, некоторые товарищи тут очень нежные и их психику легко можно травмировать фотом с обнажёнными телами порноактрис.

----------


## Dementiy

Угу, я нежный.

А модератор все правильно сделал.

----------


## Гражданин

> тряпку тоже понять можно, некоторые товарищи тут очень нежные и их психику легко можно травмировать фотом с обнажёнными телами порноактрис.


 Ева Грин - это не порноактрисса, а кино- и театральная актриса, модель. А в обнаженном женском теле (без сцен полового акта) не ничего постыдного. Таким его природа создала.

----------


## ноль

Не уважаю порноактрис, моё мнение - чистой воды бордель, у них с головой не в порядке.

----------


## Einsamewolf

Постыдного ничего нет ни в обнаженных порноактрисах, ни в сценах полового акта. Просто все это быстро надоедает и становится скучным и однообразным. Настоящая эротика в выражении лица, во взгляде...

Как здесь



Или здесь



Или уже упомянутая мной Кира Найтли

----------


## Гражданин

Первые два изображения-вырвиглаз. Еще хуже качества не было?)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Угу, я нежный.
> 
> А модератор все правильно сделал.


 тебе сколько лет то?, ты вроде бы взрослый мужик. А как ты с женой будешь сексом заниматься, а как ты по интернету сёрфишь, от рекламы эротического содержания никуда не дется. Я бы на месте модератора тоже удалил, но и с юмором отнёсся ко всему, а не писал о боже какой ужас неужели мораль.




> Ева Грин - это не порноактрисса, а кино- и театральная актриса, модель. А в обнаженном женском теле (без сцен полового акта) не ничего постыдного. Таким его природа создала.


 ну и к чему ты мне это написал, один пост сплошное противоречие. Да не беспокойся ты так я теперь даже думать о Еве Грин не позволю себе.




> У взрослого человека должна быть своя внутренняя цензура,которая элементарно регламентирует ему,что есть допустимо или недопустимо,я вообще не врубаюсь,почему я должен сейчас это вещать,подобно какому-то пуританину  Это же элементарные,фундаментальные вещи.Может мы с каких-то разных измерений или миров,я не знаю,вопрос открытый.


 Рейта провещай мне пожалуйста про элементарные фундаментальные вещи я их не знаю.

----------


## Dementiy

> А как ты с женой будешь сексом заниматься, а как ты по интернету сёрфишь, от рекламы эротического содержания никуда не дется.


 Это был сарказм.  :EEK!: 

Там только вот такой картинки не хватало...


Но тем не менее, модератор правильно удалил порнушку.
Ибо, не соответствует это все тематике форума.  :Wink:

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Первые два изображения-вырвиглаз. Еще хуже качества не было?)


 Первые два скрины с клипов Rammstein, да и третья фотка в их клипе засветилась. У них как раз такая эротика... специфическая :Embarrassment:

----------


## Простоя

> Да не беспокойся ты так я теперь даже думать о Еве Грин не позволю себе.


 А какой вообще смысл о ней думать? 

Тема про эстетику, а не сексуальность, если я правильно поняла. Автор, так?

Нормальная женщина показывает свое тело только своему любимому, а не выставляет себя на "радость" задротам в интернет. Поэтому эро-фотки не для всех. И надо уважать мнение тех, кто просит эстетики, а не эротики.

----------


## qwe

Интересно рассматривать подчеркнуто манерных женщин)

----------


## ноль

Люблю больше рассматривать женские тела, у мужчинок и посмотреть не на что бывает.

----------


## Reita

> Тема про эстетику, а не сексуальность, если я правильно поняла. Автор, так?
> .


   Так  :Stick Out Tongue:  Однако не надо забывать,что понимание эстетики может быть у всех разным или вообще отсутствовать напрочь.Люди все разные.



> И надо уважать мнение


   И к этому тоже не все способны.Вообще,надо бы философски относиться к таким моментам-я сам ещё только себя приучаю к этому и далеко не всегда это удаётся,но нужно работать в этом направлении.Раздражаться и гневиться по таким пустякам просто не хватит здоровья,да и ни к чему всё это.



> Люблю больше рассматривать женские тела, у мужчинок и посмотреть не на что бывает


 Ого,даже так...А вы что-то конкретное высматриваете? :Big Grin:

----------


## ноль

> Ого,даже так...А вы что-то конкретное высматриваете?


 Всё у них высматриваю, потому что интересно, если вижу девушек в моем вкусе.

----------


## zenkaor

Ну вот как-то так:

Или так:
 
Причем сама Бланшетт для меня эталоном не является, но ее героини - вполне. Для меня эталон - это не столько внешняя красота, сколько внутренняя сила, чистота или внутренний свет. Для Елизаветы - это скорее сила, для Галадриэль - это чистота, добро и свет души.

----------


## Reita

Кейко Китагава во время интервью журналу

----------


## Простоя

* zenkaor* , голосую за твоих женщин ))




> Кейко Китагава во время интервью журналу


 Уважаемый, а почему ты только японок постишь? А почему не запостить кого-нибудь из России, раз уж речь зашла о восточной красоте? Что у нас в республиках мало девушек-красавиц??? Бурятию возьми хотя бы для примера!!!!!!!!

----------


## Простоя

* zenkaor* , голосую за твоих женщин ))




> Кейко Китагава во время интервью журналу


 Уважаемый, а почему ты только японок постишь? А почему не запостить кого-нибудь из России, раз уж речь зашла о восточной красоте? Что у нас в республиках мало девушек-красавиц??? Бурятию возьми хотя бы для примера!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гражданин

> Восьмикратный победитель конкурса «Мистер Олимпия»


 Ты толстишь

----------


## Reita

> * zenkaor* , голосую за твоих женщин ))
> 
> 
> Уважаемый, а почему ты только японок постишь? А почему не запостить кого-нибудь из России, раз уж речь зашла о восточной красоте? Что у нас в республиках мало девушек-красавиц??? Бурятию возьми хотя бы для примера!!!!!!!!


 Уважаемая,мне не нравятся якутки,бурятки и калмычки-у подавляющего большинства из них круглые и тяжёлые,котлообразные лица,а мне нравятся изящные овальные личики.Как у Кейко =)

----------


## Гражданин

> Уважаемая,мне не нравятся якутки,бурятки и калмычки-у подавляющего большинства из них круглые и тяжёлые,котлообразные лица,а мне нравятся изящные овальные личики.Как у Кейко =)


 Если короче, то якутки,бурятки и калмычки- shit tier, японки, кореянки- high tier  :Smile:

----------


## rainbow walker

Киллиан Мерфи


Грегори Пек в молодости (покойся с миром...)

http://thewelldressedman.net/wp-cont...gory-peck2.jpg

----------


## Unity



----------


## Unity



----------


## neji

> Если короче, то якутки,бурятки и калмычки- shit tier, японки, кореянки- high tier


 а как же китайки. намного няшнее японок.

----------


## Простоя

> (покойся с миром...)


 Наконец-то кто-то кроме меня запостил более-менее симпатичного мужчину )
Не понимаю интерес женщин к макако-образным "мачо". 




> Если короче, то якутки,бурятки и калмычки- shit tier, японки, кореянки- high tier


 , 
Нет, нет и нет!!!!! Не стыдно на свояков наезжать? Все эти ваши "овальные личики" - просто мода, пришедшая из Японии и Южной Кореи, где, к слову сказать, бедные красивые девушки делают себе пластику по чем зря. Все из-за этой моды и фильмеков. Почему только овальные лица красивые? Другие формы тоже прекрасны, если черты лица гармонично в них вписаны. 





















> Уважаемая,мне не нравятся якутки,бурятки и калмычки-у подавляющего большинства из них круглые и тяжёлые,котлообразные лица,а мне нравятся изящные овальные личики.Как у Кейко =)

----------


## Rum

Unity, Драу, ня! ^_^

----------


## Простоя

> круглые и тяжёлые,котлообразные лица)


 Не смейте оскорблять коренных жителей священной Бурятии!!! Я не позволю. Побойтесь Будду!






И одна из самых няшных, на мой взгляд:

----------


## Простоя

Ах, красота. Разве жизнь возможна без нее для нас, художников?

И разве есть на свете женская улыбка, прекраснее этой???



В молодости она была эталоном.




Пожалуйста, кто-нибудь запостите еще красивых парней с большими глазами  :Smile:

----------


## brus-nika

Как вы картинки вставляете ?

----------


## Простоя

> Как вы картинки вставляете ?


 Над полем ответа есть иконка-картинка. Там еще дерево такое нарисовано  :Smile:  Видишь?

А это просто красивая фотка.

----------


## brus-nika

Гресия Кольменарес. 






Гресия



Кольминарес

----------


## Гражданин

> а как же китайки. намного няшнее японок.


 Категорически не согласен. Ты видел много китаянок? Я видел много студенток у нас в Казани.  
Священная Бурятия. Судя по армейскому опыту и инфе одного бурята,который давно в Питере живет,среди представителей молодежи мужского пола очень много тупого и даже отмороженного быдла. В процессе беседы со многими в армии выяснилось,что в основной своей массе они буддисты лишь по умолчанию и на словах. Это как очень много татар мусульмане просто потому что они татары :Smile:

----------


## brus-nika

Сергей 



Бодров



Сергей Бодров.

----------


## Unity

Как же это удивительно… Мудрецы прошлых веков считали, что непостижимое влеченье к тому, в чём мы видим 'красоту' — это способ… нашего познанья Бога… 
Первым богом были девушки… Второй маской чего-то предвечного — мужчины… Третьей — Природа… Четвёртой — образ «строения» метагалактики с радиотелескопа Чандра… 
Единая сущность — познать которую нашими никчёмными «насекомьими» глазами мы способны только «по кусочку» — видя бога в чём-то малом, зафиксированном, чём-то ограниченном именем, фамилией, названием… 
Но рамок нет… 
Они существуют только в нашей голове, жёстко обусловленной и запрограммированной почитать, будто бы реальность — это то, что мыслим и считаем… 
Как прискорбно, что мы 'люди'… 
Видим, спорим до крови… Воюем… 
За что? За зыбкое «доказательство» Своей «правоты», — в коем сами сомневаемся — что и понуждает нас рьяно и свирепо защищать… свои же границы — в своём же уме — коими пытаемся… ограничить Вечное… фрагментировать Его… впихнуть в рамки/ярлыки маленьких сеансов сенсорного опыта… 
Коматозники! Мы все!..
Атман дремлет в каждом… В каждом сущем «шкафу» — измождённые Его «скелеты»… 
Но кто же тогда основал в каждом сущем человечьем сердце адский «филиал»?.. 
Демоническая личность?.. Сон самозабвения?.. 
Удивительнейший сон… 
С древа бытия — некогда свалилось маленькое семя… 
Не вернуться боле оному на ветвь, — не вернуться в цветок, не раскрыться бутоном… 
Всё кончено!.. Теперь только один путь… 
Вырасти в новое…

----------


## rainbow walker



----------


## Reita

> Не смейте оскорблять коренных жителей священной Бурятии!!! Я не позволю. Побойтесь Будду!


   Уважаемая,ох нравятся мне ваши посты  :Big Grin:  Вы хоть смайлы ставьте в некоторых местах,а то я подумаю,что вы всё это серьёзно.У вас каждый 2-й пост выдержан в каком-то таком...негодующем стиле,столько в ваших сообщениях праведного гнева и возмущения,что неволей в сознании складывается такой советский архетип рассерженной отличницы-пионерки из советских,чёрно-белых фильмов,строго отчитывающей какого-нибудь незадачливого бунтаря-хулигана на школьном собрании  :Stick Out Tongue:  
  А если чуть серьёзнее,то у меня ощущение,что вы явно под *чем-то*.Вы сейчас что-нибудь принимаете?Что-нибудь,э-э,стимулирующее?



> Почему только овальные лица красивые? Другие формы тоже прекрасны, если черты лица гармонично в них вписаны.


   А я согласен.Я говорил всего лишь про предпочтения.В конце концов любим человека мы не за форму лица или чего-то другого.Хотя опять же,кто как...

----------


## Reita

Насчёт "китаек" не знаю таких,а вот про китаянок и правда негоже забывать.
  Чжан Цзыи-наверняка самая известная китайская красавица для российского зрителя.Это конечно же и главная роль в "Мемуарах гейши(Саюри)" и красивейший "Герой" и фееричный "Дом летающих кинжалов",но вот лично мне она больше всего запомнилась в роли китайской принцессы,из-за которой схлёстываются корейцы и монголы не на жизнь,а на смерть в кровавом корейском рубилове "Воин"(Musa).Брутальный фильмец-столько крови я ни в одном фильме ужасов не видел  :Big Grin:  Ну и правильно.За такую принцессу и я бы зарубился )










  Очаровательная девушка конечно.Вернее было бы сказать женщина,ведь ей сейчас уже 35,но фишка в том,что я недавно смотрел репортаж про Каннский фестиваль,где она присутствовала и в это трудно поверить,но она ни капли не изменилась за прошедший десяток лет-всё так же свежа и прекрасна,просто поразительно.Вечная принцесса.

----------


## Простоя

Мощные ассоциативные ряды: Будда, старое кино, пионерки ))), наркота.

----------


## Traumerei

Истинно, нашли чему удивляться ! Их уже армия, этих "вечно молодых". Хорошо ли сё, как по- Вашему ? Если честно, то я уже скучаю по образам бабушек с вязаньем. Вот Вам стихотворение Софьи Парнок, поэтессы начала ушедшего века: 

Когда перевалит за сорок,
Поздно водиться с Музами,
Поздно томиться музыкой,
Пить огневое снадобье, —
Угомониться надобно:
Надобно внуков нянчить,
Надобно путь заканчивать,
Когда перевалит за сорок.
Когда перевалит за. сорок,
Нечего быть опрометчивой,
Письма писать нечего,
Ночью бродить по дому,
Страсть проклинать подлую,
Нечего верить небыли,
Жить на седьмом небе.

Конечно же здесь не о старости, а о...разочарованности. 

P.S. Вчера узнала, что папа Лев 10 при последней стадии сифилиса прожил 10 лет и таких делов наворотил... То- то uberraschung вышел !

----------


## qwe

> Конечно же здесь не о старости, а о...разочарованности.


 Еще и сытость бывает)
Сыт=не голоден.

----------


## Кирилллл

> А если чуть серьёзнее,то у меня ощущение,что вы явно под *чем-то*.Вы сейчас что-нибудь принимаете?Что-нибудь,э-э,стимулирующее?


 да конечно она под чем то, бутиратом закинулась и досаждает величественной высокоморально духовно вознёсшейся особе вроде тебя.

----------


## Простоя

> под чем то


 У меня тут целая фабрика химикатов. Большая сеть врачей, которые таблеки поставляют. А сегодня вот удалось уговорить одну выписать мне рецепт на Прозак. Я читала в инете, что это ноотроп и решила его тоже в коллекцию приобрести  :Smile:  А другой док мне Роаккутан обещал, если тест на печень будет пройден   :Smile:  Будет пройден! Печень я себе пока еще не посадила )))) Живу, короче, в достатке )))

----------


## Reita

Китайская принцесса явно не хочет находиться на этом сайте-за ночть все картинки таинственным образом куда-то исчезли,пришлось перезаливать на другой фотохостинг.



> Истинно, нашли чему удивляться ! Их уже армия, этих "вечно молодых". Хорошо ли сё, как по- Вашему ?


   Ты о пластическом истоке её молодости?Если да,то категорически не согласен.Это особенность восточно-азиатских женщин-если природа одарила их красотой,то эта красота сохраняется у них надолго;почти всегда они очень молодо выглядят,лет на 10-15 моложе.Об этом говорят все,кому довелось пожить в Корее или Японии.

----------


## Reita

> да конечно она под чем то, бутиратом закинулась


 Бутиратом?Не знаю,не пробовал.Тебе виднее  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> У меня тут целая фабрика химикатов


 У меня-это где?




> удалось уговорить одну выписать мне рецепт на Прозак. Я читала в инете, что это ноотроп


 Какой ноотроп?Самый что ни на есть классический антидепрессант.



> А другой док мне Роаккутан обещал, если тест на печень будет пройден


 А это вам зачем?Вас акне донимает или вы спутали названия?

  Мне просто показалось в ваших сообщениях нечто знакомое,напоминающее побочные эффекты от высоких дозировок активирующих антидепрессантов.Что-то подобное испытывал и я,когда употреблял венлафаксин от депрессии когда-то.150 мг-средняя терапевтическая доза,но я её вообще никак не чувствовал,поэтому как человек лишённый щепетильности и долгих раздумий в подобных ситуациях,я добавил ещё 150...потом ещё столько же.
 :Big Grin:  Короче,как бы это максимально понятно и доступно донести...Физически ты трезвый абсолютно,ни в коем случае не обдолбанный,сознание чистое и ясное,но вот в то же самое время состояние какое-то непонятное.Не то,чтобы агрессивное,но есть такая выраженная потребность доказывать свою правоту кому угодно,когда угодно и где угодно.Причём говоришь всегда именно то,что думаешь и прямо в лицо и когда начинаешь,то не можешь остановиться,тебя,что называется,уже несёт  :EEK!:  Очень такое странное состояние.Естественно окружающим некомфортно с человеком,когда он в таком "прямолинейном" настроении,потому как мало кто готов слушать правду о себе )
  Собственно,именно поэтому я поинтересовался у вас-проходите ли вы какой-нибудь психотропно-лечебный курс и не злостно ли игнорируете предписания по дозировкам в инструкции?  :Wink:

----------


## Traumerei

Не важен метод/причина, важна цель. Нежелание мириться с неизбежным увяданием. Насколько оно...правомерно ?

----------


## Reita

Правомерно в каком поле-юридическом или морально-нравственном?  :Wink:  Чжан Цзыи это в любом случае никак не касается,потому что ей ВСЕГО 35.Если же мы говорим об экспонатах типа Пугачёвой или Софии Ротару,то это уже совсем другая тема.В *этой* я их пока не наблюдал )

----------


## Простоя

> Собственно,именно поэтому я поинтересовался у вас-проходите ли вы какой-нибудь психотропно-лечебный курс и не злостно ли игнорируете предписания по дозировкам в инструкции?


 Не прохожу, а просто коллекционирую рецепты. У меня еще противозачаточные есть. Девушки, никому не надо? )))) Ладно, так уж и быть. Иногда я принимаю травные стимулянты. Травы те, что на лугах летом растут. Хорошее дело, нет?

* Traumerei*, а фитнес, как мера от старения, допустим?

Я за продление молодости, если это сделано грамотно и красиво

----------


## rainbow walker

:Embarrassment:

----------


## qwe

> [IMG] фото


 Слишком заметно, что он не страдает)

----------


## rainbow walker

это дуракаваляние на съемках Clive Barker's Dread)

----------


## Простоя

Как вам?

Без макияжа:


Фотошоп красит даже такую девушку:


Похожа на Твигги


Глаза:

----------


## Простоя



----------


## Игорёк

сын мегазвезды ?

----------


## Простоя

Ага. 
У мега-звезды хороший вкус ))

----------


## bitter man

как тут фотки и видео добавлять?Интерфейс этот я не понимаю вообще.

----------


## Простоя

Когда пишешь сообщение в тему, посмотри наверх и найди там иконку image, это такая иконка с деревом в рамке.

----------


## Кирилллл

смешно было бы если бы кто нибудь свою фотку выложил

----------


## zmejka

Африканцы нравятся )

----------


## rainbow walker

Руни Мара

----------


## qwe

> смешно было бы если бы кто нибудь свою фотку выложил


 Интересная мысль))

----------


## Игорёк

хорошая шутка )

----------


## rainbow walker

самое странное в этой теме - то, что здесь еще нет Раяна Гослинга. 
это форум грустных девочек, где же Раян Гослинг?

----------


## Гражданин

> самое странное в этой теме - то, что здесь еще нет Раяна Гослинга. 
> это форум грустных девочек, где же Раян Гослинг?


 Зубочистку?

----------


## rainbow walker

мне неприятно с тобой общаться, отстань.

----------


## Гражданин

> мне неприятно с тобой общаться, отстань.


 Со мной, лол? А я вроде и не приставал.  А чем я тебе успел насолить? Я вроде с тобой не общался даже на этом форуме.

----------


## rainbow walker

у меня другой аккаунт был. а здесь флудить не надо.

----------


## Гражданин

> у меня другой аккаунт был. а здесь флудить не надо.


 Опача! Ты либо Dida либо скорее всего Озлобленная. Больше нет вариантов :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rainbow walker

какие ужасные ассоциации...

----------


## Гражданин

> какие ужасные ассоциации...


 У меня просто нет больше вариантов) Хотя да, по манере писания ты не напоминаешь перечисленных мной пользователей.  Любопытно даже стало откуда и из-за чего такое восприятие моей персоны в штыки, ну да ладно. Я тебя не намерен беспокоить, лезть в твою жизнь, преследовать ( за дневником к примеру твоим не слежу). 
Разве что могу отвечать в темах форума, комментировать или цитировать. Отвечать или нет- это уже твое право. 
Тот же пост с зубочисткой (форс после Драйва как и с реальной человеческой фасолиной) вполне безобиден.

----------


## rainbow walker

Сирша Ронан



http://celebmafia.com/wp-content/upl...14-issue_2.jpg

такая лапа выросла)

----------


## Гражданин

Красивая, однако)

----------


## Lana0305

Спасибо))

----------


## Игорёк

а доча не против что мама на каком-то суицидном форуме ее фотографии показывает ?)

----------


## Lana0305

Не. Мы с ней очень дружим, и она знает об этой фотке. А потом, она понимает, что с нехорошими людьми мама тусоваться не станет))

----------


## Гражданин

> а доча не против что мама на каком-то суицидном форуме ее фотографии показывает ?)


 По-моему "суицидного" тут осталось лишь название форума.

----------


## Lana0305

Это хорошо или плохо?))

----------


## Гражданин

Хорошо, что меньше народу отсюда выпиливаются( точнее нет таких). Просто раньше форум был более интересен в плане общения. Да и раньше по популяризации соц.сетей форумные площадки были более востребованных.

----------


## messer

Голова две сиси (мой идеал)

----------


## ilya23

> Голова две сиси (мой идеал)


 ТП то есть :Smile: А если пилить будет в конце концов зае**т же

----------


## Veronika

неизвестно кто. случайное фото из интернета

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Девушка, которая кидала фото кукол в этой теме, повесилась.


 Откуда инфа??

----------

